# who is going for IVF to Spain?



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all! 
soon i'm having my first appointment in the spanish clinic. 
i'm going to do my first IVF. 
i have secondary infertility. i have one child already but due to some reasons can't conceive the second. 
who else is doing IVF or maybe has already tried it in Spain?


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi, I've heard that there are several clinics there which provide such services. In which one are you going to?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

the clinic is called IEGRA. it is situated in Barcelona.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

have heard abt this one, seems to me they give guarantee for ED program.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes they give.
the package with garantee includes 5 attempts. if you fail after 5th you receive your money back in the full size.
i think not bad garantee, don't you?
in any case you loose nothing.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

As for me it is great offer. Anyway you weather pregnant, weather with money, but I think children can't be bought for money, it is priceless, it is not a child who costs not 14000, it is just a procedure which can help to become parents!!!


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

It is really just a procedure but not all of us have such amount of money to pay for this procedure but I agree that it is better to pay once and make 5 attempts and to receive your money back in case of failure weather to make 5 attempts and to pay for each 5-8 k for example. and in case of failure to lose money.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

agry with you girls.
and if the clinic gives such garantee i think it means that they are sure in their success!don't you think so?


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Think it is a point, think they are really sure in result bcz I've never seen any other clinic which makes such offers.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

nevertheless i think it's worth trying.
of cource it's hard to livefail after fail but what to do if it's the last chance?


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

last chance))) still if it will fail pain will be the same strong(( life is hard sometimes and sometimes it is worth to risk.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes we suffer from pain nearly every day. it can be weak and rather strong. sometimes life is pain. so i think i should try and i will keep you in touch. i think my post will help someone to choose clinic or not to choose it. my experience may become useful for someone.


----------



## SunnyU (Apr 9, 2014)

When will you go to the app.?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

soon!
very soon 
on the 10th of may


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, pretty not much time to wait))) I wish you a lot of luck! Will you go alone or with your hubby?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

thanx darling. 
i will go with hubby. 
i'm afraid to go alone to the foreign country. and we also need his sperm. 
so we will go together.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

it is great that u are going together, it is important to have close person by your side  in such situation. What is the plan for the first appointment?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

first of all we should make all necessary tests during the first visit. there are many tests so i even don't remember all of them. 
we were told not to worry they will do everything in the clinic and the tests are included into the price. 
we also should take hubby's sperm. 
in total a few days are needed. 
i'm so excited


----------



## SunnyU (Apr 9, 2014)

hey, dear! I'm glad for you! it is really great and I cross fingers for you! And what abt not spanish speakers? Do they provide services of translators?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes, they provide clients with interpreter in case of need. 
but nearly all stuff speaks english and i have english-speaking manader.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

what eggs will u use frozen or fresh one?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

this clinic works only with fresh material.
frozen eggs are very popular all over the world, especially when there is lack of donors and Spain is not an exception. but why i have chosen this one?bcz they use only fresh material!i don’t know where they find so many donors but each client has her own donor. the donors are not devided between the clients. so you can easily understand that only eggs of the best quality are used there.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

hm, it is great. And how will you know that your donor is really healthy?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

if you wish the clinic can provide you with medical record of the donor.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

think it is great when u see clearly for what you pay money. Anyway think they will not use bad material not to turn money back and will make everything possible to provide positive result.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i think there is no reason for them to use bad material to make you fail. bcz when you fail they should pay you money back in the full size. and they have already spent money for medicine and eggs...so there is no reason to do this. their aim is to make you pregnant as soon as possible to earn more money.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

it is sad that somebody earn money when you have problems I thought abt it a lot but from the other side it is their work, they also should earn money to pay bills and to eat, to provide family with all necessary things. So they don't earn on our problems they help to make our dreams true!)


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes. it's some kind of service. they are not guilty for our infertility problems but they help us to solve them. and of course they will not do it for saying "thanx".


----------



## SunnyU (Apr 9, 2014)

it depends on the place where are you going to. There are places where doctors are really earning money on your problems and are not iterested in positive result....in any result. But there are places where professionals are working and they are really want to help and work not for money but want to help ppl. So, think it is important to be careful while choosing the place


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes you are right abt choosing the right good place.
but can't you agree that doctors are ppl who do their job and receive salary for it. and it is completely normal.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

of course it is normal to receive salary for work but I meant that there are ppl which are interested only in salary and in the opposite side there are ppl which are interested in positive result and in salary as well)


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i understood what you meant
yes there and it's so sad to realise that some ppl just have profit from your suffering.
but in any case there is a way out.
waiting for my appointment with impatience.


----------



## SunnyU (Apr 9, 2014)

we are also waiting with you. we are waiting for the good news, hun))))  don't worry everything will be ok!!!


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

thanx girls for your support! 
i'm really glad that this forum exists and there ppl here who are not indifferent. 
i will write you when i come back.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, ann! How are you?) Did you start your countdown?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i'm so nervous!  
and it seems to me that i get more nervous each day!!! 
the nearer my visit is the more i become nervous! 
don't know what to do with this!


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sometimes not only infertile woman struggle for a baby, sometimes those who've got pregnant struggle for saving the baby, or when after ultrasound examination parents are said they will have not healthy baby also not easy decision to save the baby or no...all of us are struggling for something, not all of us win but we can do nothing....


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

your words touched me so much that i even broke into tears.i even didn't thought abt those who struggle bcz of taking a hard decision to save or not the baby and other things you wrote abt.
it seems to me that the whole our life is some kind of struggle and every day we win or loose.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sometimes, life is hard and we should fight bcz we are warriors! Everything will be ok just be strong!


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, Ann? How are you? How is first visit? Hope everything is ok


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i'm still here in Spain. 
if to be short i'm ok and everything is well. 
when i'm at home i will write you. 
of course i will keep posting


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm glad you are ok) Waiting for your return.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry for disturbance., i'm just wanted to know you are ok) we are waiting for your return. Think you'll come back with good news) Big hug for you and a lot of luck!!!XXXX "


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes, have little time here. 
but i'm glad that you support me here so much. 
everything is good. 
thanx a lot girls


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

when you will come back?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i'll come back tomorrow


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

We are witing for you, dear!  keep us in touch


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi everybody!!! 
i'm already at home! 
thanx you all for support! 
my trip went very good. 
we met with our doctor, made medical examination, chose donor. 
i liked the clinic and its stuff very much. 
ppl are nice and pleasant and nearly all of them know egnglish. so we didn't have language barrier. 
the city itsefl also is very nice and beautiful.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, so glad everything was ok!!! You are mached with a donor already? So, quickly! Did you see your donor? "


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

no i didn't. 
the doc selected several donors according to our phenotype and we selected one from the suggested.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you didn't see than how did you choose? By photo or just by description? because I don't completely understand how did you do that, sorry)


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

ok, i'll explain. 
doc selected a few donors according to our phenotype.then he gave us medical report of that selected donors and their photos. the donation is anonimous so we didn't have the right to see the donor. 
and then according to the report and photos of selected donors we chose one.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

thanx for explanation, by photo it is what I wanted to hear)))) When is your second visit?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

everything depends on the stimulation of my donor and on my endometrium growing.
but usually it takes 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

did you choose by photo?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

whom?my donor?
yes.
my doc chose  several according to our phenotype and then we chose one of suggested  by photo.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

it is good bcz in majority of clinics you can't see even a photo. Did your doc. tell your abt health conditions of your donor?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

of course!!!
i saw her medical report.
according to the agreement we have the right to see all the proves of the good state of the donor's health.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Ummm, it is great that you saw medical report and photo. Did you sign all docs already?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes. we signed the agreement during this first visit.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you have consultation with attorney beforehand?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

no i didn't.
the agreement is clear and understandable. it is easy to read and understand. it seems to me that there is nothing hidden there.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

How many embryos the transfer for the one cycle?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

they transfer usually three


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Does the patient has the right to choose the number of embryos for thransfer?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i think no.
to tell the truth i didn't heard anything abt this.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

it should be like this. The patient should have such right. But sometimes doctor knows better how to act. Think than it is like simple agreement between doctor and patient. If clinic wants to increase chances than they transfer more than one embryo if woman has good chances to get pregnant than there is no need to overload woman's organism with multiple transfer.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

the doctors decide how many embryos to transfer. they take final decision according your health state.
and of course everything is done individually.if docs think that there may be some complications with getting pregnant they will trasfer more to duplicate your chances.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

it is good to find qualified specialist who has i individual approach to the client, who is interested in result. Think it isimportant. Did you get acquainted with your doctor?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes. of course i got acquainted with my doc. it is done during the first visit. my first visit has finished already  
i think we shouldn't decide on the amount the doc knows better and according to the result he decides what to do. 
and of course the program lasts not one day and doc with the patient should become closer.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

How is your preparation for the procedure?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

my preparation goes well.
feeling myself good.
don't even realise that i'm going through treatment.
take my pills according to doc's prescription.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

glad you are ok. Remebmer my friend going through ivf, she felt herself not the best way, but while preparation she choose the name for the baby, and bought some things, she was sure she would be mother) we looked at her as if she is crazy but she was so sure that with time we believed her and bought things for the baby together))


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

very glad for your friend!! 
she is so lucky to know that she succeeded and soon will have a baby. 
this craziness is worth of it. 
do you know whom she is waiting for?a boy or a girl?


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

she used donated eggs and after the first ivf attempt succeed. Now she has cute babyboy)


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

oh!i thought she is pregnant now. misunderstood you 
the one attempt and successful!!!it's sth unbelievable.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes, she is a mother already. They are thinking about sibling)


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nikki, it's great that your friend succeeded!
but what about you?
sorry if i asked already but what diagnosis do you have?


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have POF.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

POF?


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Premature ovarian failure


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

sorry what does it mean?


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

the loss of function of the ovaries before age 40, so I can't conceive with my eggs


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

and what can be the reasons for it?


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Women with POF do not ovulate each month. This loss of function can be due to a less than normal amount of follicles or a dysfunction in the ovaries.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

but you can carry out a child, right?
but of course the child will not have the relation to you.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes, I can conceive with donated eggs and can carry the child. I don't know how important geneticall relation is. Anywhay it will be my child and I'll be the only mother for him. And baby will have genes of father.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

ppl say that even if woman doesn't have some genetical connection to a child but carries him she will always feel that this is her baby.


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

also there is a saying that parent is not the one who gave birth but those who raised and nurtured.


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

i agree with statement and can say that when woman carried a child and takes care of him she will always feel herself his mother.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you do all the tests which is needed?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes. there were tests that we should bring with us to the clinic and the tests that they did in the clinic.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

which one did you do at home?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

there is a number of analysis that couple should bring to the clinic and there those that clinic docs do themselves in the clinic. 
the main analysis that we should bring were: 
Rw, HBs, HCV, HIV, syphilis, 
TORCH infections (rubella and toxoplasmosis), 
Vaginal discharge analysis, 
Karyotype analysis, 
Blood group and Rhesus factor, 
Complete Blood Count, 
Vaginal and cervical canal swab, 
Microscopic examination of vaginal canal, 
Pelvic organs ultrasound, 
Breast ultrasound, 
Attending physician’s opinion, 
photoroentgenography, 
Spermogram


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Rather long test list. Are all the tests for you only?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

all of the tests except karyotype and spermogram are for me. my DH should do: 
Spermogram 
Attending physician’s opinion 
Photoroentgenography 
Rw 
HBs 
HCV 
HIV 
Syphilis 
Blood group and Rhesus factor 
Karyotype analysis


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

it is understandable that such test as spermogram is for hubby only) How he survived after the tests?)


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes he suffered great  
but what i liked most of all he didn't refused from doing this. 
he even said nothing just asked to go with him  
i was surprised really. 
i think he understands how is it important for me and he also wants our little miracle to appear


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you take pills to synchronize your cycle?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes i take birth controll pill for this purpose!


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

for how long?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

for 21 days


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

And when you will end taking pills what then? Is it all?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

no.
on the 17th day of taling the pills i will do the ultrasound to check the endometrium and injection of diphereline.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

What for will you do these injections?


----------



## ann5 (Apr 9, 2014)

to stimulate the ovulation.


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

hallo to all!
read here that you was in IEGRA.
nice clinic.
my friend went there.
now she is pregnant with twins.


----------

